# Bubble Scoops



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2018)

I am not asking anyone for their recipes just asking if anyone can lead me in the direction of finding a decent recipe? I need another product for my booth during the summer months, since my crochet hats do not sell well in summer. My daughter made bubble bar from Soap Queen recipe and did not like them at all. Any help or suggestions would be fully appreciated


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 15, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am not asking anyone for their recipes just asking if anyone can lead me in the direction of finding a decent recipe? I need another product for my booth during the summer months, since my crochet hats do not sell well in summer. My daughter made bubble bar from Soap Queen recipe and did not like them at all. Any help or suggestions would be fully appreciated



Ill private message you mine. Its a good one.  You can scoop them with an ice cream scoop or roll them out and shape them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 15, 2018)

Thankyou so much, they look like fun, unlike bath bombs which I hate making.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> My daughter made bubble bar from Soap Queen recipe and did not like them at all. Any help or suggestions would be fully appreciated



I got all the supplies to make the soap queen bubble bar ones ages ago, but hadn't got round to making any. Carolyn do you know what she didn't like about them ? I thought of making some for prezzies, instead of giving soap all the time.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 15, 2018)

I had the same problem ! 
I have a bunch of ingredients that I am trying to figure out what to do with.
Love making the scoops and was thinking of doing Bath Bomb scoops.
I kinda of want to use up this Glycerine I bought...
I suppose someone wouldn't want to pm me too  or a variation, not exact


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 15, 2018)

Relle said:


> I got all the supplies to make the soap queen bubble bar ones ages ago, but hadn't got round to making any. Carolyn do you know what she didn't like about them ? I thought of making some for prezzies, instead of giving soap all the time.


I will ask her tomorrow. I think they became really hard and they would not break up easily, will find out


----------



## amd (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought the bubble bar recipe from Two Wild Hares - I saw a lot of free online recipes with mixed reviews, this one consistently had good reviews. It was worth not having to screw around with recipes that didn't work and pay for the recipe. (I know some may not feel that way, please don't judge harshly.) I have used other people's scoops, and do not like them as much as this one. They are firm enough to withstand traveling, but easy enough to use. The only customer who has problems is my friend who has had carpal tunnel surgery twice and is about to go in for round 3. She puts hers in a muslin bag and holds it under the running water for 10-20 seconds then she can start mushing it around.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 15, 2018)

I use the recipe from Two Wild Hares as well. I've never had it fail, although I admit I don't make them too often. Carolyn, I think I remember you have a moon cake press. If so, bubble bars are beautiful in them. If you join the Moon Cake Cult FB group, there are a lot of recipes in the files there. People seem happy with the bubble bar recipe.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2018)

[QUOTE="dibbles, post: 705410, member: 18908" Carolyn, I think I remember you have a moon cake press. If so, bubble bars are beautiful in them. If you join the Moon Cake Cult FB group, there are a lot of recipes in the files there. People seem happy with the bubble bar recipe.[/QUOTE]

Dibbles do you have a link to the FB Moon Cake group ?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 15, 2018)

Relle said:


> [QUOTE="dibbles, post: 705410, member: 18908" Carolyn, I think I remember you have a moon cake press. If so, bubble bars are beautiful in them. If you join the Moon Cake Cult FB group, there are a lot of recipes in the files there. People seem happy with the bubble bar recipe.



Dibbles do you have a link to the FB Moon Cake group ?[/QUOTE]

Well, let's hope this link works https://www.facebook.com/groups/571871349604019/

If it doesn't, just search FB groups for Moon Cake Cult


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks, it works, they are a closed group and you have to own a moon cake press to join .


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 15, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I use the recipe from Two Wild Hares as well. I've never had it fail, although I admit I don't make them too often. Carolyn, I think I remember you have a moon cake press. If so, bubble bars are beautiful in them. If you join the Moon Cake Cult FB group, there are a lot of recipes in the files there. People seem happy with the bubble bar recipe.


I am a member of the Moon Cult and have been toying with making some with my moon press. Yes I do have some. Do you happen to know which recipe in their files works well? I think there are recipes from two different members.

Have you ever tried the TWH recipe with a moon press?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 16, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I am a member of the Moon Cult and have been toying with making some with my moon press. Yes I do have some. Do you happen to know which recipe in their files works well? I think there are recipes from two different members.





cmzaha said:


> Have you ever tried the TWH recipe with a moon press?




I use the TWH recipe with the moon cake press. I haven't tried any from the files, but it seems like Judy's and Lana's are both popular. I can't share the TWH recipe, but I can tell you it uses a bit more SLSa that the moon cake recipe, but doesn't use any cocamidopropyl bentiane (WSP bubble up). I don't sell, so the cost difference is negligible enough for me.

Royalty Soaps has a good video on making bubble bars using the TWH recipe, and I do it pretty much like that. I have a dedicated bowl and paddle attachment for my stand mixer. I roll the dough into 64-65 gram balls (seems right for 1 bath, and I think 50 grams would actually be enough), and rub just a whisper of baking soda over the top that will be in contact with the press. I also dust the inside of the press with baking soda, and have baking soda on a plate or paper towel that I push the plate into before putting the dough in the press. If the dough is too sticky and gets into the plate, I just change that out. I do sprinkle the top with a bit of glitter, but only a very little - just enough to add a little sparkle. Spritz the top with rubbing alcohol and let dry for a day. Then flip them over and let them dry for another day. It takes a bit of practice to get the 'feel' of the dough, but it isn't hard. If it was, I'd have given up. I'm pretty sure I would make a mess of the jelly roll style. I also prefer mine to be more pastel in color, so I just use a little mica to color them.

It seems that shower steamers are also popular. I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 16, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I use the TWH recipe with the moon cake press. I haven't tried any from the files, but it seems like Judy's and Lana's are both popular. I can't share the TWH recipe, but I can tell you it uses a bit more SLSa that the moon cake recipe, but doesn't use any cocamidopropyl bentiane (WSP bubble up). I don't sell, so the cost difference is negligible enough for me.
> 
> Royalty Soaps has a good video on making bubble bars using the TWH recipe, and I do it pretty much like that. I have a dedicated bowl and paddle attachment for my stand mixer. I roll the dough into 64-65 gram balls (seems right for 1 bath, and I think 50 grams would actually be enough), and rub just a whisper of baking soda over the top that will be in contact with the press. I also dust the inside of the press with baking soda, and have baking soda on a plate or paper towel that I push the plate into before putting the dough in the press. If the dough is too sticky and gets into the plate, I just change that out. I do sprinkle the top with a bit of glitter, but only a very little - just enough to add a little sparkle. Spritz the top with rubbing alcohol and let dry for a day. Then flip them over and let them dry for another day. It takes a bit of practice to get the 'feel' of the dough, but it isn't hard. If it was, I'd have given up. I'm pretty sure I would make a mess of the jelly roll style. I also prefer mine to be more pastel in color, so I just use a little mica to color them.
> 
> It seems that shower steamers are also popular. I haven't tried them yet.




The shower steamers are super popular and I always have people ask me for them and they literally take 15 minutes to make 2 dozen of them. My Menthol, Eucalyptus and Peppermint ones are their favorite even though I make them also in Lavender and many other essential oils blends. When people are sick they call me for them ALOT!  - I have every moon cake size they make and also make Epsom salt cakes for the bath with my large moon cake press.  Ive been using the Epsom salts that already have scents in them and it makes it much easier.  Some have Shea butter as well - Dr teals make a million of them. They are also fun and work well but you have to make them to order or they get too hard to melt right in the tub for some reason.  Yeah the moon cake thing has endless possibilities.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 16, 2018)

Relle said:


> I got all the supplies to make the soap queen bubble bar ones ages ago, but hadn't got round to making any. Carolyn do you know what she didn't like about them ? I thought of making some for prezzies, instead of giving soap all the time.


I used the soap queen recipe and they do three weeks to dry, In March in Minnesota, with a fan in the room. Never again, far too much Glycerin in the recipe I think.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 16, 2018)

That is why I didn't' like hers, well one of them.
The glycerin seems to take a long time to dry for me.
Then i gave up.  I have a FM coming up and I need to put something else on the table so I was thinking Bubble scoops would be better then bath bombs


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 16, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> That is why I didn't' like hers, well one of them.
> The glycerin seems to take a long time to dry for me.
> Then i gave up.  I have a FM coming up and I need to put something else on the table so I was thinking Bubble scoops would be better then bath bombs


What about bath melts?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 16, 2018)

I thought about those but the idea of that much oil slick on the tub worries me.

I am going over my notes from a couple months ago and will be trying things today since it is dry outside.
Going to be 90's and humid on Monday


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 16, 2018)

One more thought what about wax tarts?
Super easy to makeAnd you could make up quite an inventory in a short amount of time


----------



## Misschief (Jun 16, 2018)

amd said:


> I bought the bubble bar recipe from Two Wild Hares - I saw a lot of free online recipes with mixed reviews, this one consistently had good reviews. It was worth not having to screw around with recipes that didn't work and pay for the recipe. (I know some may not feel that way, please don't judge harshly.) I have used other people's scoops, and do not like them as much as this one. They are firm enough to withstand traveling, but easy enough to use. The only customer who has problems is my friend who has had carpal tunnel surgery twice and is about to go in for round 3. She puts hers in a muslin bag and holds it under the running water for 10-20 seconds then she can start mushing it around.



What size of scoop are you using?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> What about bath melts?


I dislike all the oil melts leave in a tub, so will not make them. Plus the fact they melt in the summer, but thankyou for the recommendation

With the mention of Soap Queen's bubble bar recipe, I recommend not wasting ingredients trying to make her marshmallow soaps. It does not work well, she just has not figured out the trick to making them...


----------



## Relle (Jun 16, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> they call me for them ALOT!  - I have every moon cake size they make and also make Epsom salt cakes for the bath with my large moon cake press.



I was looking at the moon cake moulds yesterday, is there any particular size that is good ? I found some with bunnies . I think the push moulds would be what I'd be looking at.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 16, 2018)

Relle said:


> I was looking at the moon cake moulds yesterday, is there any particular size that is good ? I found some with bunnies . I think the push moulds would be what I'd be looking at.



For the steamers I use the 50g size they are perfect for this application. Easy to use. Just make your mix and turn upside down and fill press down gently so you know its filled and then flip over onto parchment or whatever you want to use and press the plunger down and then lift up letting the steamer come out on its own. if not press the plunger.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 16, 2018)

Get the press (with the plunger). My first set was 75 grams, and I still use it for salt cakes. I use the 50 gram size for bubble bars. 100 grams and up would also work for salt cakes or bath bombs. I like the smaller size for bubble bars because I can just use a whole one for a bath. But I have a pretty big tub too, so YMMV.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 17, 2018)

I bought a kit with 50 and 100 gr size.  I didn't get to pick what design came on it.

I do BB with them but if the batter is not correct it crumbles.   Other times it is great.
Fun to play with


----------



## amd (Jun 18, 2018)

Misschief said:


> What size of scoop are you using?



I have all 3 sizes from Pampered Chef - spendy things, but the cheap scoopers I was using weren't holding up to the amount of use I was giving them. The small size makes a perfect 1 oz scoop (1 bath in a regular tub, but my friends with jacuzzi jets gets 2), the big size makes a 4 oz scoop (4+ baths). The medium size was abducted from the soap lab and is being held hostage in the kitchen for cookie making, so I never got to try it to see how big the scoops are and how many baths I get out of them. 

Right now I am keeping the small scoops stocked and only using the big scoop for custom orders. The small scoops seem to sell better, most people pick out one of each scent, or if they're buying for kids they will let each kid pick out their own. I have them priced at $2 each, so they seem more appealing than bath bombs which I have seen starting at $5 each, going up to $15. I do pick my fragrances carefully so that I'm not going broke selling them at that price point.

Sorry, I know this was more than you asked... I'm rambly today


----------



## Misschief (Jun 18, 2018)

amd said:


> I have all 3 sizes from Pampered Chef - spendy things, but the cheap scoopers I was using weren't holding up to the amount of use I was giving them. The small size makes a perfect 1 oz scoop (1 bath in a regular tub, but my friends with jacuzzi jets gets 2), the big size makes a 4 oz scoop (4+ baths). The medium size was abducted from the soap lab and is being held hostage in the kitchen for cookie making, so I never got to try it to see how big the scoops are and how many baths I get out of them.
> 
> Right now I am keeping the small scoops stocked and only using the big scoop for custom orders. The small scoops seem to sell better, most people pick out one of each scent, or if they're buying for kids they will let each kid pick out their own. I have them priced at $2 each, so they seem more appealing than bath bombs which I have seen starting at $5 each, going up to $15. I do pick my fragrances carefully so that I'm not going broke selling them at that price point.
> 
> Sorry, I know this was more than you asked... I'm rambly today



Might be rambly but I appreciate the information. You've anticipated some of my questions. Thanks!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 18, 2018)

Me too!
But after playing with these for a bit (and failing) I may just stick with the BB in the Moon cake press.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 18, 2018)

I made two different batches today. Volcano with coco butter and Ice Pineapple with just a few grams of oil. Will see which I like better, I will say the first batch that has coco butter was much easier to scoop. They are fun to make! What I do wonder is why everyone seems to fragrance them so lightly? The two fragrances I used are rated at 5% for Category 9 which would or should  include Bubble Scoops. I fragranced mine at 3.5% figured I would go a mid range. After-all they are used in a tub of water so become quite diluted


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 18, 2018)

Here is a pic of the three different recipes for Bubble Bars I did today. Two have no oil so I will probably like them best. The 50g moon cakes bubble bars were fun to make and will probably make more. The mooncakes are actually a peach color and the fragrance is Apricot Freesia, pink ones are Volcano and the yellow ones are Iced Pineapple


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wish my scoops all had that cracky look on the top, some do, some have 1/2 smooth.
Course I am sure it is me.

Those look yummy !


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 19, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Here is a pic of the three different recipes for Bubble Bars I did today. Two have no oil so I will probably like them best. The 50g moon cakes bubble bars were fun to make and will probably make more. The mooncakes are actually a peach color and the fragrance is Apricot Freesia, pink ones are Volcano and the yellow ones are Iced Pineapple
> View attachment 30788



Those turned out awesome!!!


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Wish my scoops all had that cracky look on the top, some do, some have 1/2 smooth.
> Course I am sure it is me.
> 
> Those look yummy !



When the mixture is more on the drier side it comes out crackly like that. When you make them if your first one is too smooth let it sit a few. Also it can be your scoop. Try a different one. I had that problem with an older one that was my moms.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 19, 2018)

has anyone tried the WSP bubble scoop recipe? 
i may just buy the TWH recipe, my crafting time is so limited- its awful to get a bit of time and make a total flop of a recipe and then have to wait another week before i can try anything again



cmzaha said:


> Here is a pic of the three different recipes for Bubble Bars I did today. Two have no oil so I will probably like them best. The 50g moon cakes bubble bars were fun to make and will probably make more. The mooncakes are actually a peach color and the fragrance is Apricot Freesia, pink ones are Volcano and the yellow ones are Iced Pineapple



those are awesome @cmzaha the texture of the scoops looks perfect, the moon cakes are my fave


----------



## Complexions (Jun 20, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> has anyone tried the WSP bubble scoop recipe?



I haven't tried the WSP recipe....however I have tried this Nature's Garden Recipe:  https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mango-sorbet-bubble-bar-recipe

The SCI didn't give the best bubbles, so I remade it using SLSa, that worked really well!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 21, 2018)

that is a lot of bubbles !


----------



## Complexions (Jun 21, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Holy crap that is a lot of bubbles !


Thanks!  I am pretty pleased with that recipe with my tweak..... but now to make another tweak!  It's super humid and rainy every single day now, so they got soft, even in a closed package!  It seemed to affect the bubble factor once they got soft.  Gonna try messing with the glycerin content, see if I can't get something to work that wont turn soft in this weather.  If not then I will be making super small batches so I only have a couple at a time to use up.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 21, 2018)

I saw that recipe and did one close to it but more oils.  Total flop.

With that much SLSA, are they really that Profitable to make ?


----------



## Complexions (Jun 21, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I saw that recipe and did one close to it but more oils.  Total flop.
> 
> With that much SLSA, are they really that Profitable to make ?



Well, it ends up costing me approximately $0.51 per scoop.  Granted that's not exactly cheap, it sure beats paying several dollars per scoop/bar plus shipping from say lush or etsy shops.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 21, 2018)

Complexions said:


> Well, it ends up costing me approximately $0.51 per scoop.  Granted that's not exactly cheap, it sure beats paying several dollars per scoop/bar plus shipping from say lush or etsy shops.


----------



## amd (Jun 21, 2018)

I would probably guess that Complexions also has a jetted tub. That's pretty typical results with jets. One time I started the jets far too soon, and ended up with a bathtub full of bubbles and very little water. 

My scoops run about 50-60 cents to make and I sell for $2 (that's 1oz size scoops, about right for a single bath). I could probably go up to $3 each for a better profit margin, but I discovered people will impulse buy scoops to make an even bill - eg. they buy 1 bar of soap for $6 and 2 scoops for an even $10 bill, or buy 3 soaps for $18 and a bubble scoop for an even $20. Bubble scoops aren't as popular here (we're 4 hours away from the nearest Lush), but bath bombs are huge for some crazy reason, so making a $2 purchase to check it out is pretty reasonable. Then they're sucked in because these things are awesome and they want more. bwahwahwa. [that's my evil conquer the world with bubble scoops laugh]


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 21, 2018)

Complexions said:


> I haven't tried the WSP recipe....however I have tried this Nature's Garden Recipe:  https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mango-sorbet-bubble-bar-recipe
> The SCI didn't give the best bubbles, so I remade it using SLSa, that worked really well!



positively LUCIOUS!!! that is a bubble bath right out of the movies 

@amd i read that and i just keep hearing Dr Evil from austin powers laugh over and over, bwahaha!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2018)

The only recipe I tried that is not to soft, even with cutting down the glycerin is the one from the Moon Cake Cult files. The other two, one being a recipe from Lovin' Soap will not harden up. I now have them on very low in my dehydrator.
@amd I love your thinking! When I calculated out the cost of mine, on the high side my 1oz scoops came out at $.47. That is purchasing SLSA in 5lb bags which saves a little and no shipping, I picked up at EBC


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 21, 2018)

Complexions said:


> Thanks!  I am pretty pleased with that recipe with my tweak..... but now to make another tweak!  It's super humid and rainy every single day now, so they got soft, even in a closed package!  It seemed to affect the bubble factor once they got soft.  Gonna try messing with the glycerin content, see if I can't get something to work that wont turn soft in this weather.  If not then I will be making super small batches so I only have a couple at a time to use up.



Im in Miami and I had the same problem. I put a small de-humidifier in my soap room and they got rock hard with the TWH recipe and I packaged them in cello bags and sealed them so no air could get to them. . They did not go soft on me. But if I do not package them they do.  Now with that being said. That only happens to me when I make scoops. If I roll it out and cut them out with a cookie cutter like in the attached picture they are rock hard without the dehumidifier.


----------



## Katiepai (Jun 22, 2018)

What are bubble scoops?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 22, 2018)

Katiepai said:


> What are bubble scoops?



They are a semi solid bubble bath.  Like a fizzie but they make suds.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 23, 2018)

My order from Voyageur arrived yesterday so I can play today. I made my first ever batch of Bubble Scoops today; they're coloured with Merlot Mica and scented with Black Raspberry Vanilla. I dusted them with a bit of gold glitter. They look positively edible and smell amazing. I will definitely have to put a warning label on them so people aren't tempted to taste them! 

@amd , that recipe came together beautifully! I'm happy you recommended it. Now, I want to make more! And I want a bath!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2018)

Next time I make mine I am cutting down the glycerin to half the amount and see what happens or sticking to the recipe in the Moon Cult files. The one's made with Amanda's recipe from Lovin' Soap still are not dry enough to package. 

@amd are you shrink wrapping each individual bubble scoop? That is a pesky job and is one reason I quite pouring, wrapping and labeling my little flower soaps. Guess it would be an okay job to do at the parents...pesky pesky pesky


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oh man, yours came out perfect !


----------



## Misschief (Jun 23, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Oh man, yours came out perfect !



The recipe is a dream to work with!


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 24, 2018)

How does the FO hold up in these?
It’s probably a silly question-
But does the scent linger after making the bubble bath?
Can I sit in the bubbles and still smell it? [emoji848]


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 24, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> How does the FO hold up in these?
> It’s probably a silly question-
> But does the scent linger after making the bubble bath?
> Can I sit in the bubbles and still smell it? [emoji848]


I find it doubtful, when you figure how many gallons of water they are getting diluted with. If memory servers me well I think a standard size tub is 25-50 gallons of water.  I fragranced mine well over 6%, not telling what percentage, since I am not going to set myself up for telling how bad it is of me. The fo I used can go to 25% in cat 9.  When I tested one in my sink, due to no bathtub, I really did not smell anything except when I was crumbling them up and the water initially coming into contact with the bubble scoop.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 24, 2018)

Dang, these things are fun to make! Unfortunately, I need more ingredients before I can make more. Z (John's boss) and a friend stopped in and now the friend wants 6 of them, in addition to Z buying an entire batch! I might not have any left by the time my next market comes around.

In the photo - Black Raspberry Vanilla, Lavender, Champaka (back)


----------



## dibbles (Jun 24, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> How does the FO hold up in these?
> It’s probably a silly question-
> But does the scent linger after making the bubble bath?
> Can I sit in the bubbles and still smell it? [emoji848]



Yes you can smell it in the tub. At least in the recipe I use, and I didn't over load the fragrance.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Dang, these things are fun to make! Unfortunately, I need more ingredients before I can make more. Z (John's boss) and a friend stopped in and now the friend wants 6 of them, in addition to Z buying an entire batch! I might not have any left by the time my next market comes around.
> 
> In the photo - Black Raspberry Vanilla, Lavender, Champaka (back)



What a wonderful problem to have! Those really look fantastic [emoji7]


----------



## Misschief (Jun 24, 2018)

amd said:


> My scoops run about 50-60 cents to make and I sell for $2 (that's 1oz size scoops, about right for a single bath). I could probably go up to $3 each for a better profit margin, but I discovered people will impulse buy scoops to make an even bill - eg. they buy 1 bar of soap for $6 and 2 scoops for an even $10 bill, or buy 3 soaps for $18 and a bubble scoop for an even $20. Bubble scoops aren't as popular here (we're 4 hours away from the nearest Lush), but bath bombs are huge for some crazy reason, so making a $2 purchase to check it out is pretty reasonable. Then they're sucked in because these things are awesome and they want more. bwahwahwa. [that's my evil conquer the world with bubble scoops laugh]



It's interesting that bath bombs are huge there. I saw two vendors at the market I'm at who have bath bombs and one told me she hadn't sold a single one at that market. I'll try the bubble scoops to see how they go. I've already found a lovely glass bowl I can put them in and I've already started designing the packaging for them. I'm thinking of a small baggie with a hang type foldover tag, along the lines of this one:
https://depositphotos.com/111452794/stock-illustration-white-black-blank-plastic-pocket.html



zanzalawi said:


> How does the FO hold up in these?
> It’s probably a silly question-
> But does the scent linger after making the bubble bath?
> Can I sit in the bubbles and still smell it? [emoji848]



I just had a bath and used a couple of the odd bits. They work great! I could still smell the scent but it wasn't at all strong, just pleasant. As Carolyn (cmzaha) said, they get quite diluted in a tub full of water.

I did get quite a lot of bubbles, considering I didn't even use one whole bubble scoop.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 25, 2018)

Just out of curiosity... how do you package your scoops? I know amd shrink wraps hers; I'm trying to find a novel way of packaging them and am drawing a blank.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 25, 2018)

I've made smaller scoops and put 4-5 in a  plastic sundae cup with a plastic domed lid.   Then labeled the bottom of the cup.  Got those from Webstaurant.  I've also made larger ones and put them shrink wrapped in small frosted favor boxes I got on clearance at Michaels.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 25, 2018)

that sounds really cute @shunt2011


----------



## amd (Jun 25, 2018)

I just started using the saran wrap/heat shrink to wrap them individually. When I sell them, I use paper bags like these that have a small foldover flap and put a label sticker to seal it. The label has my contact info, ingredients, and directions for use on them. (If I can add a screen shot of my label I will... still at work with the wonky network...)





I can get 4-5 1oz scoops in a bag. If people buy more then I use a paper sundae cup & lid like Shari does and wrap the label around the cup. Bubble scoops aren't a huge seller for me right now (it's summer, it's hot, no one wants to take a bath) so I have them out at shows alacarte. When I get closer to Christmas season I will pre-package them as sets. A friend of mine suggested getting the large 2 piece clear ornaments and packaging them that way for Christmas. I have to remember to try that!


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok, I've ignored bubble scoops for a long time because 1. I don't like baths 2. didn't look interesting 3. couldn't possible be more fun than making soap.
But now I'm curious; what are they and why are they fun to make?


----------



## Misschief (Jun 25, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Ok, I've ignored bubble scoops for a long time because 1. I don't like baths 2. didn't look interesting 3. couldn't possible be more fun than making soap.
> But now I'm curious; what are they and why are they fun to make?



They're a solid bubble bath that you can mold and cut or you can scoop with an ice cream scoop to make individual portions. I love my baths but I don't like my bathtub much. They're a lot of fun to make because they don't have a cure time. They're quick to make but they take a couple of days to dry, depending on your humidity and the amount of glycerin in them.

They're also fun because there's so much opportunity for play... scent and colour... even presentation. I have a feeling they'll be a good seller around here. Already, out of the three batches I made this weekend, half of the bubble scoops are already spoken for. I hope that's a sign of things to come.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 25, 2018)

Also, besides rolling and cutting or making scoops you can make them with a moon cake press. These were done for a friend of my daughter.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 25, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Also, besides rolling and cutting or making scoops you can make them with a moon cake press. These were done for a friend of my daughter.View attachment 30892



And what is a moon cake press?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 26, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Holy crap that is a lot of bubbles !


Look at this, sadly the original  video is gone.




zanzalawi said:


> How does the FO hold up in these?
> It’s probably a silly question-
> But does the scent linger after making the bubble bath?
> Can I sit in the bubbles and still smell it? [emoji848]


I have made many bubble bars, and I say yes.  Actually if I only want the small in my bath, I add the FO directly to the water.



lenarenee said:


> And what is a moon cake press?



Like this:

If you get one, check, because they have two sizes.  Personally I like the smaller version.  But I noticed more people do the big size.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow - slsa is expensive!  One pound at wsp is 20 bucks on sale!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2018)

SLSA is pricey, but not as bad as at WSP. I bought 3 pounds from Two Wild Hares on Etsy for $11/lb. I see SunRiseArts gave you a link for moon cake presses. I use the 50 gram size (and I don't fill it completely) for bubble bars and 75 or 100 for salt cakes. I don't really make bath bombs, but people who do often use larger than that for those.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 26, 2018)

TWH prices are the best i've found
@dibbles - what are salt cakes? also- that packaging of the moon/bubble cakes- gorgeous!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> TWH prices are the best i've found
> @dibbles - what are salt cakes? also- that packaging of the moon/bubble cakes- gorgeous!


Salt cakes are basically Epsom salts mixed with a little baking soda and water and pressed in the moon press and used in the bath as a salt soak. I grind my Epsom salts to make the details sharper. In the picture, the pink ones were not ground. *Here* is the first video I watched (with a recipe), and there are many more on YouTube now.


----------



## amd (Jun 26, 2018)

Last time I bought SLSa, I got it here
https://www.saveoncitric.com/solasupo5lb.html

I bought 6lbs for the better deal, it came in one large bag - in case you're worried about getting a bunch of small bags by ordering more.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 26, 2018)

Alright- that press looks really fun, and I’m really digging the look of the moon cake style
Time to get one! Ha
Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Salt cakes are basically Epsom salts mixed with a little baking soda and water and pressed in the moon press and used in the bath as a salt soak. I grind my Epsom salts to make the details sharper. In the picture, the pink ones were not ground. *Here* is the first video I watched (with a recipe), and there are many more on YouTube now.
> View attachment 30901



What a difference the grinding of Epson salts makes in the end product.  I never would have realized!  I intend to make some of these for my granddaughter.  She has been using Epson salts for bath soaks since she read it can help with acne, which she has all over her back and chest area as well as on the face.  

Incidentally, she has had improvement with the salt soaps, too.  But that's not all she uses, so it's hard to say what any one product is helping more than any other.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2018)

earlene said:


> What a difference the grinding of Epson salts makes in the end product.  I never would have realized!  I intend to make some of these for my granddaughter.  She has been using Epson salts for bath soaks since she read it can help with acne, which she has all over her back and chest area as well as on the face.





earlene said:


> Incidentally, she has had improvement with the salt soaps, too.  But that's not all she uses, so it's hard to say what any one product is helping more than any other.




I'm glad she has had some improvement, whatever the reason. I have on my to do list a salt bar with AC and tea tree. A family member feels like the bar soap I've given him with AC, kaolin and tea tree helps with his skin issues - not acne though. 

The salt cakes each have a little less than 1 cup of Epsom salts, so your granddaughter would want to add additional Epsom salts to her bath for therapeutic benefits. They do feel fancy though , and make the bath smell nice.


----------



## Complexions (Jun 27, 2018)

amd said:


> I would probably guess that Complexions also has a jetted tub. That's pretty typical results with jets. One time I started the jets far too soon, and ended up with a bathtub full of bubbles and very little water.
> 
> My scoops run about 50-60 cents to make and I sell for $2 (that's 1oz size scoops, about right for a single bath). I could probably go up to $3 each for a better profit margin, but I discovered people will impulse buy scoops to make an even bill - eg. they buy 1 bar of soap for $6 and 2 scoops for an even $10 bill, or buy 3 soaps for $18 and a bubble scoop for an even $20. Bubble scoops aren't as popular here (we're 4 hours away from the nearest Lush), but bath bombs are huge for some crazy reason, so making a $2 purchase to check it out is pretty reasonable. Then they're sucked in because these things are awesome and they want more. bwahwahwa. [that's my evil conquer the world with bubble scoops laugh]




Sorry, not jetted tub here!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 27, 2018)

Complexions said:


> Sorry, not jetted tub here!



Which recipe are you using? That's amazing!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 27, 2018)

@dibbles what do you color yours with ?
I only have Mica but I have yet to see a recipe that would add PS80 to the mix so the micas don't stick to the tub.

BB are so big around here, a Salt cube might be a better idea and go hand in hand with my Salt Bars .


----------



## Complexions (Jun 27, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Which recipe are you using? That's amazing!



I posted the link in one of my first posts in this thread.  It's the Nature's Garden Mango Sorbet Bubble Scoops, but I substituted SLSa for the SCI.  I use a little mesh bag that I put my bubble bars in and hang from the faucet under the running water, that helps create agitation for better bubbles.  I then swish my hands in the tub pretty vigorously once it's full.  Doing those 2 things helps get a lot of bubbles that last for a whole bath!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> @dibbles what do you color yours with ?
> I only have Mica but I have yet to see a recipe that would add PS80 to the mix so the micas don't stick to the tub.





Lin19687 said:


> BB are so big around here, a Salt cube might be a better idea and go hand in hand with my Salt Bars .




My recipe for bubble bars has PS80 in it and I use mica for colorant. For salt cakes, I use liquid soap colorant. 




Complexions said:


> I posted the link in one of my first posts in this thread.  It's the Nature's Garden Mango Sorbet Bubble Scoops, but I substituted SLSa for the SCI.  I use a little mesh bag that I put my bubble bars in and hang from the faucet under the running water, that helps create agitation for better bubbles.  I then swish my hands in the tub pretty vigorously once it's full.  Doing those 2 things helps get a lot of bubbles that last for a whole bath!



I think SLSa makes the difference. I have a jetted tub, but don't turn on the jets when I use bubble bars and get the same kind of bubbles as you do. And they do last for the entire bath. It feels so decadent.


----------



## lsg (Jun 28, 2018)

I haven't read all of the posts, so if anyone else has suggested emulsified Epsom salt scrub using M&P, sorry.  I have an easy recipe.  If you want it just pm me.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 28, 2018)

lsg said:


> I haven't read all of the posts, so if anyone else has suggested emulsified Epsom salt scrub using M&P, sorry.  I have an easy recipe.  If you want it just pm me.


 PM coming at you, lsg.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 29, 2018)

Uh oh... I broke my ice cream scoop. I stripped the gear on it; hopefully, I can fix it. I also bought what was supposed to be a 1 oz. scoop and 1) it's more like 2 oz and 2) it's an expensive piece of crap. I will be returning it this afternoon.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 29, 2018)

So hard to find a good SOLID ONE !


----------



## Misschief (Jun 29, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> So hard to find a good SOLID ONE !


I returned the one that was crappy (which really surprised be because I got it at a restaurant supply store). Couldn't even get a single scoop out of it. The "broken" one has been fixed. I went back to the shop where I bought it and one of the girls there showed me how to fix it. It's a good solid one, really.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 30, 2018)

I read sometimes they just pop out of the little hole where the 'swing' attaches.  But I have never had it happen.
I hate ice cream scoops in general.. only because I can never get it to look so perfect !
And now that I have thumb issues that is not going to get better   age, hate it sometimes


----------



## Misschief (Jun 30, 2018)

The ones I have don't have the swing type lever (the one I returned did). They have a spring and a gear. While scooping, the gear slipped a couple of notches so the little scraper thingy was straight up in the middle of the air.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2018)

It's too hot to be soaping today (32ºC or about 90ºF) so John suggested I make more bubble scoops instead. I almost ran out at last week's market. So far, the first batch of 3 is on the rack to dry. First batch is Caribbean Escape, made with a free sample from Candora (smells amazing!); second batch will be scented with Karma and coloured purple and orange. I'm not sure what the third batch will be, maybe Sugar Plum Fairy. The first batch turned out absolutely perfect, easy to scoop (no more broken ice cream scoop) and looks great. I now know how much glycerin to use for this area. We have pretty low humidity on a normal basis but right now, it's really dry, sitting at 18%.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

Do you have to use glycerin?  I have been looking and all the recipes i have seem list it.  I have never used it before.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2018)

From my reading, glycerin helps stabilize the bubbles, so I would think it's a fairly important ingredient in the bubble scoops. I wouldn't sub it for anything else.

I finished the three batches I wanted to make this afternoon. I'm super happy with how they've turned out. From the bottom to the top: Caribbean Escape, English Roses, and Karma.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh my goodness!!!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!  GORGEOUS!



Thank you. I just hope they're firm enough for tomorrow's market.


----------



## Relle (Jul 29, 2018)

So pretty, I want to eat them. Love the Karma one and colours, wish I could smell it .


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 29, 2018)

Misschief said:


> From my reading, glycerin helps stabilize the bubbles, so I would think it's a fairly important ingredient in the bubble scoops. I wouldn't sub it for anything else.
> 
> I finished the three batches I wanted to make this afternoon. I'm super happy with how they've turned out. From the bottom to the top: Caribbean Escape, English Roses, and Karma.
> 
> View attachment 31384


They look great!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi all - I have seen recipes with one of the following ingredients:

SODIUM COCOYL ISETHIONATE SCI
Sodium Laureth Sulfate (_SLS_)
sodium lauryl sulfate (SLES
sodium lauryl sulfoacetate (SLSa) 

I would appreciate any thoughts from those already making these scoops as to which of the above ingredients they find most effective, or any disasters they have experienced so I might avoid them!  

Thanking all in advance


----------



## Misschief (Feb 2, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Hi all - I have seen recipes with one of the following ingredients:
> 
> SODIUM COCOYL ISETHIONATE SCI
> Sodium Laureth Sulfate (_SLS_)
> ...


The recipe I use uses SLSa.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you - I have been told that is more gentle on skin than SLS

Whew!  My learning curve is looking like a hockey stick at the moment!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 2, 2019)

i just found this very informative comparison of the various ingredients (sorry I did not do that first!!!!)

https://www.simply-eden.com/blogs/additives/5902193-sls-vs-slsa-they-look-the-same-but-are-they

she talks about the molecular size of each, which relates to the ability to penetrate skin, apparently.  I feel like i learned a lot!


----------

